# DCX2496 Unbalanced Output



## pcasper (Nov 17, 2007)

I have just ordered a DCX2496 and am now working on the cabling required. All my sources and amplifiers have balanced interfaces, except for my subwoofers. One of the output channels from the DCX will drive my sub amps, which have unbalanced inputs. The DCX has balanced XLR outputs only. From the DCX manual I gather that it is acceptable to short XLR balanced output pins 1 and 3 together, with pin 2 being the hot pin for unbalanced drive. I want to make sure this is doable before I blow the negative output pin driver. Could someone please confirm that this is safe? Thank you!

Paul


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The DCX has balanced XLR outputs only.


Just like all Behringer products, the input/outputs can be used in the unbalanced mode by bridging pins 1 and 3 of XLR connections or using a TS connector in the 1/4" jacks.

brucek


----------

